# example solves for 2x2, 3x3, pyraminx, skewb, clock and sq1



## Cubing_Paddy (Dec 17, 2022)

you can post any scrambles and solutions here for 2x2, 3x3, pyra, skewb, clock and squan


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 25, 2022)

I did not the point of this thread. Can you give an example and prove that this thread serves a unique purpose?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 25, 2022)

Cubing_Paddy said:


> you can post any scrambles and solutions here for 2x2, 3x3, pyra, skewb, clock and squan


2x2

U' R F R U R F' U' R' F'

solution: x y R U R' x2 R U' F'


----------

